#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Δήλωση Ν.4178/2013 με αποθανόντα ιδιοκτήτη

## tserpe

Συναδερφοι μου εκατσε....

Σε εξ αδιαιρετου αγροτεμαχιο (50%-50%) εγινε πριν 3 μερες προσυμφωνο γιατι ο ενας εκ των δυο ιδιοκτητων δεν ηθελε τακτοποιηση. 
Δυστυχως ομως ο πελατης μου και ενω ειμασταν ετοιμοι να κανουμε την δηλωση στον 4178...απεβιωσε ξαφνικα χτες.
Τι κανω με την δηλωση? προσπαθω να βρω τροπο ωστε να ειμαι νομιμος...χωρις να περιμενω αποδοχες και κληρονομους.
Θα υπαρχει θεμα με τις ημερομηνίες?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν έχει προχωρήσει η δήλωση του Ν.4178/13 φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να γίνει πρώτα αποδοχή κληρονομιάς και μετά να ξεκινήσει από την αρχή.
Το ερώτημα δηλαδή είναι σε τι φάση ήταν η δήλωση όταν αναχώρησε για τον άλλο κόσμο ο ιδιοκτήτης.
Σε ανάλογα ερωτήματα η συμβουλή ενός συμβολαιογράφου/δικηγόρου είναι σημαντική.

----------


## tserpe

Εχουν συμπληρωθει τα παντα. 
Εχει δωθει η ΥΔ ιδιοκτητη με γνησιο υπογραφης 
Και πρεπει να "πατησω το κουμπι" για να κανω υπαγωγη και να πληρωθουν τα παραβολα....
Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση ο συμβολαιογραφος...

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού έχεις φτάσει σ' αυτό το σημείο "πάτα το κουμπί" ώστε να προχωρήσει η δήλωση.
Αρκεί οι κληρονόμοι να είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν τα έξοδα.

----------


## tserpe

Ουτώς ή αλλιώς οι κληρονομοι (τα παιδια του) θα πληρωναν.
Απλα σκεφτομαι μηπως υπαρξει θεμα με τις ημερομηνίες υπαγωγης και ημερομηνια θανατου και δημιουργηθει κατι αργοτερα...λεω εγω τωρα

----------


## Xάρης

Και πού να ξέρεις εσύ ότι απεβίωσε ο άνθρωπος;

----------


## tserpe

οκ δεν το ξερω....λεμε τωρα. 
Κανω υπαγωγη και πληρωνονται ολα.
Οταν θα παει να γινει αποδοχη κληρονομιας ή οτι αλλο...θα φανει...ημερομηνια αποθανοντος 26.12.2015 ημερομηνια τακτοποιησεις αυθαιρετου απο τον απεβιωσαντα  03.01.2016

----------


## Xάρης

Θα υπήρχε θέμα αν σε κάποιο έγγραφο φαίνεται υπογραφή του θανόντος μετά την ημερομηνία θανάτου!
Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα εσύ τα έχεις ήδη όλα τα απαιτούμενα έγγραφα, εξουσιοδότηση, υπεύθυνη δήλωση ιδιοκτήτη, συμφωνητικό.

----------

tserpe

----------


## tserpe

Σωστα...αρα προχωρω....την δηλωση

----------

